# Psychology jobs



## iancolpitts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England. 

Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to the USA, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

iancolpitts said:


> Hi,
> I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England.
> 
> Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to the USA, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.
> ...


Read through US immigration requirements at the beginning of the forum, uscis.gov, in existing threads. Your UK credentials are not recognized in the US.


----------



## suzie2_99 (1 mo ago)

iancolpitts said:


> Hi,
> I am a qualified Specialist Child and Adolescent Psychologist (qualifications gained in the UK), currently working for the NHS in England.
> 
> Myself and my partner, soon to be wife, are keen to emigrate to the USA, and I would be most grateful if any one could offer advice/information on job opportunities for psychologists, registering as a psychologist, and recognition of UK qualifications.
> ...


Hi Ian - keen to hear what happened here - I am UK trained and now living in the USA with a green card and looking at the quagmire of equivalency and licensing.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The thread is over 10 years old...do not expect a response


----------

